# Outcast Inshore Slam 2009



## SuperSpook

http://www.outcastfishingandhunting.com/tournaments

This is a great tournament with a small entry fee, yet great prizes, even if you dont play thecalcutta/cash awards... $350 entry can win you a 19 ft Blazer Bay with a 115 hp Yamaha.

Definately the funnest tournament I fished last year and I am planning to fish again this year.

If you bay/inshore fish from Mobile,AL to Destin,Fl I suggest you take a look a this tourney.

Who is fishing from the forum?

We need to get the word out and get some people signed up...Great turnout last year.


----------



## Travis Gill

I'm fishing it on the pathfinderwithJeremy (JHOGUE) and Zach (bowfisher91)


----------



## Captain DP

Capt Josh, T land and myself will be there.


----------



## JoeZ

> *Captain DP (4/23/2009)*Capt Josh, T land and myself will be there.


Why? And how is Josh still talking to you?


----------



## MAXWELL

The Maxwell Brothers are in andwe are adding Coreys son to the lineup this year. I would also like to wish Timmy and Josh good luck, hopefully they can rid themselves of Dusty!


----------



## Captain DP

Joe and Ryan,

I see the two of you woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning. After you finish playing tummy sticks :toast tonight Yall should swap sides. 

Ryan,

I am glad to see that you and corey are going to recruit some talent with the young Maxwell. :clap


----------



## SuperSpook

Im splitting up from the regular crew and fishing with a couple of zekes buddys that want to fish. Hopefully the water clears up a bit by then.


----------



## reeltrouble

Randy and Willie are in "Team turbot" I hope it rains untill the day of the tournament and it blows 300mph out of the southeast and snows at the weigh in!!!


----------



## Captain DP

That sounds like the weather we had the first year.


----------



## Fish Happens

I'm going to try to fish it. Depends on my IFA schedule and the money mostly. I didn't budget this one this year. But I might can still pull it off.


----------



## Captain DP

> *Fish Happens (4/27/2009)*I'm going to try to fish it. Depends on my IFA schedule and the money mostly. I didn't budget this one this year. But I might can still pull it off.


The pay out for this tournament is alot better than the IFA events.


----------



## Fish Happens

> *Captain DP (4/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fish Happens (4/27/2009)*I'm going to try to fish it. Depends on my IFA schedule and the money mostly. I didn't budget this one this year. But I might can still pull it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pay out for this tournament is alot better than the IFA events.
Click to expand...



Yea, but we are already paid up on the IFA and we are working on the ultra 6 award. I checked the schedule and I dont have a tournament that weekend so, i might be able to spring for it. Just cant promise anything.



I know the payout is better. I would rather have that Blazer Bay than a Ranger any day anyway. Its just that we have invested so much money already, its hard to pick up other tournaments along the way.


----------



## Tooletime

If we get our boat back from the shop in time i will be there!


----------



## Flatspro

Me andGeorge are there we will be adding John B aka "CHICKENBONE" to the crew for this one. It should be good. Glad I will be off the two weeks prior so that I can find some damn trout!!!!! Oh well see you boys at the captains meeting!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat

I'm in...still finalizing the crew. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Captain DP

> *Wharf Rat (4/28/2009)*I'm in...still finalizing the crew. Looking forward to it.


Is Tony not fishing?


----------



## MAXWELL

Wharf Rat you should fish with the crew you had sunday on the boat, looked like about 8 peoplewhen you passed ourbeach houseon old river.I am assuming you were headed to the Flora Bama.


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *Captain DP (4/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Wharf Rat (4/28/2009)*I'm in...still finalizing the crew. Looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Tony not fishing?
Click to expand...



Negative. He's gonna be out of town.


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *MAXWELL (4/29/2009)*Wharf Rat you should fish with the crew you had sunday on the boat, looked like about 8 peoplewhen you passed ourbeach houseon old river.I am assuming you were headed to the Flora Bama.




Ahhhh...that was you that called me. I was wondering who the hell that was. Yeah, we were headed to the Bama. One of the guys that was on there is fishing it, just waiting to see if Drew is going to or not.


----------



## MAXWELL

Don't ask Drew if he will fish it, just tell him he is fishing it. This is the only way me and my brother can get people to fish with us. Tony adds to much weight to the boat anyways so consider yourself lucky he will be out of town.


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *Wharf Rat (4/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *MAXWELL (4/29/2009)*Wharf Rat you should fish with the crew you had sunday on the boat, looked like about 8 peoplewhen you passed ourbeach houseon old river.I am assuming you were headed to the Flora Bama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...that was you that called me. I was wondering who the hell that was. Yeah, we were headed to the Bama. One of the guys that was on there is fishing it, just waiting to see if Drew is going to or not.
Click to expand...



That's what I did, but he wants to see if Eddie wants to fish it, and if he does, we ain't fishing 4 on my boat, so they'll have to get another vessel and we'll look for one more.


----------



## MAXWELL

Drew has access to alittle red boat in this town, and I know the owner doesn't fish anymore so maybe you can aquire that one. It will fish 4 comfortably!


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *MAXWELL (4/29/2009)*Drew has access to alittle red boat in this town, and I know the owner doesn't fish anymore so maybe you can aquire that one. It will fish 4 comfortably!




ain't running and likely ain't gonna be by then.


----------



## MAXWELL

I totally forgot about that little incident. I wish you luck on finding one.


----------



## Mike Y

I'll be there, still finalizing the other fisherman......


----------



## John B.

:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon

*I'M IN!!!!!*


----------



## captlancepowers

we are in........should be a good turnout:letsdrink


----------



## SuperSpook

Yep!! I think it will be the best turnout yet, I know 3-4 boats of zekes geeks are getting in it for sure.


----------



## SuperSpook

In other news I heard Chad Pruitt weighed in an 8.4 # speck and a 7.?# speck yesterday or this week at the Zekes Rodeo...My friend who was in first with 6# is now in 3rd. Chad is fishing the Slam as far as I know.


----------



## John B.

not too hard to guess where he caught those.


----------



## outcast

The weather looks great for the weekend. Bay waters smooth. I hope to see you there. Thanks.


----------



## Drew Mixon

Micha and I were going to fish, but i just called out of town for the weekend.oh well. looking at the weather patern, i hate that we will miss it. pretty sure we could have gotten to the fish we needed.

cheers.

drew


----------



## SuperSpook

We caught ourall of ourcroakers andbull minnows today....in a record 3 hours we had 100 or so great baits:hotsun. Catching our mullet then signing uptomorrow. It should be a great turnout!

Ready to fish :letsparty


----------



## Travis Gill

I'm looking forward to it! and to Drew Mixon, funny how you say you are on the fish when you convientlt aren't fishing huh?


----------



## John B.

in it to win it.



everything is just BS until you get to the scales!


----------



## SuperSpook

<DIV class=b>*Saturday*</DIV>_Winds variable 10 knots or less. Seas 1 to 3 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth. Isolated showers and thunderstorms._</DIV></DIV>Minus the occasional thunderstorms its lookin good for those making the looong runs. Course I hope it rains and stays cloudy all day but it isnt happening, the seadoos will be in full force.</DIV>


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *John B. (5/14/2009)*in it to win it.
> 
> 
> 
> everything is just BS until you get to the scales!




I'm just in it to do my part to stimulate the economy.


----------



## SuperSpook

> I'm just in it to do my part to stimulate the economy.


I wish you good luck on doingthat :letsdrink


----------



## user285

> *Wharf Rat (5/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (5/14/2009)*in it to win it.
> 
> everything is just BS until you get to the scales!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just in it to do my part to stimulate the economy.
Click to expand...

I'm in it to drink beer:letsparty


----------



## SuperSpook

Congrats to Tim Land, Capt. Josh rozier, Capt. Dusty Powers of the the Georges Marine Electronics fishing team on their 17#'s of fish. I believe in the end they won the boat and cash awards valued at $42000. Not a bad payday for a day of inshore fishing.

We won 2nd place flounder, paying us back what we had in it with a little leftover to spare.

We caught 30 or so trout this morning before 7:30, cookie cutter 4 lbers back to back as quick as we could get a bait in the water,left them biting just as thick as when we started (tough decision, bait oriented)

.After that we nailed our flounder (caught 5 more throughout the day) and had a slam by 8:30. Unfortunately our red was only 18.6 inches so we spent the next 10 hours trying to upgrade to no avail.

Thanks also to Tommy and all the Outcast team/sponsors for another great tournament. :clap


----------

